# When you stop breastfeeding, how long does it take for AF to return?



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

my title asks it all.









thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It depends. But your baby is so young- he should really still be nursing.

-Angela


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Mine came back while I was exclusively nursing (my DD was 3months old). I got pregnant when she was 9 months old... still *mostly* breastfeeding. I guess that's not much help, but I strongly recommend keeping up the breastfeeding and not worrying about your fertility (just keep in mind you could get pregnant at any time).


----------



## Kitten (Jan 10, 2005)

Lots of people here have gotten AF while still nursing. Lots of people here have gotten pregnant (intentionally or accidentally) while still nursing. Are you asking because you want to get pregnant again? It is definitely possible to get pregnant and keep nursing.


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

Please no replies about keeping me breastfeeding. I am very confident with our relationship. I am not stopping breastfeeding because of fertilty. In fact *I* am not stopping breastfeeding at all...my ds did. Yes, at 1 year.
actually alegna and i have had this converstation already on breastfeeding beyond infancy.

So thanks for your comments, but please, just wondering the basic question here.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

If he really won't nurse, would you consider pumping for a few more months?

And fertility really varies. Some women get it back at 4 or 6 weeks pp, even nursing. Some women don't get it for months after weaning.

-Angela


----------



## StarJune (Jan 11, 2007)

I got my period at 2 months PP while exclusively breastfeeding. But I have heard of others getting it much later. Are you planning to TTC?


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't remember for number one.

Number two was still nursing at 3.5 years old when I got pg and then I dried up.

Number three... I finally just got PPAF when he was 12 months old and we are still bf'ing at 13 months.

So two out of three I got AF back while still nursing.


----------



## bauchtanz (Nov 15, 2005)

I am 18 months PP I am still nursing and I have had no period yet, although I may be werid. My dr. said she may have to give me one cycle of the pill because she is now doubting that my period will come back, even if I stop bf, on my own.
I had also read that it can take 6 months for a mom's hormones to get back in order after you stop BF.

1 year is a good length of time to BF you child, congrats that you made it to 1 year.

I would consult your family doc if you don't get AF within 6 months.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bauchtanz* 
I am 18 months PP I am still nursing and I have had no period yet, although I may be werid. My dr. said she may have to give me one cycle of the pill because she is now doubting that my period will come back, even if I stop bf, on my own.
I had also read that it can take 6 months for a mom's hormones to get back in order after you stop BF.

Your dr. doesn't know what she's talking about. It's very normal for nursing moms not to get their period back while nursing.

-Angela


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Your dr. doesn't know what she's talking about. It's very normal for nursing moms not to get their period back while nursing.

-Angela

Yep, 18 months is perfectly normal. DD1 was 2.5y, it was a nice break.


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Your dr. doesn't know what she's talking about. It's very normal for nursing moms not to get their period back while nursing.

-Angela

I have to echo this. I've been nursing 19 months and still no PPAF. Perfectly normal. With the other two, it was around 15-18 months, too. Both times I got preggo while nursing. Your body will start to cycle when the appropriate hormones cross the threshold -- which may or may not be while you're still nursing.


----------

